# Bambi all grown up.



## davev

There's a state park near the Minneapolis/Saint Paul airport that has quite a few large bucks running around.
Here's one of them.


----------



## Sisco

Fabulous photo Dave.


----------



## MSnowy

nice shot!


----------



## Frequency

Ammmm.....azing one


----------



## davev

Thanks.


----------



## pdq5oh

That's an old deer. Just think if he had brow tines to match the G 1s & 2s.


----------



## davev

pdq5oh said:


> That's an old deer. Just think if he had brow tines to match the G 1s & 2s.



Do you mean something like this.





Or maybe this.








All these deer are in the same area, a state park where hunting is not allowed.


----------

